# BBC Sports Personality - Short list



## JohnnyDee (Nov 30, 2015)

Runners and riders just announced on The One Show and no-one from the world of golf this year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2015)

Didn't really expect any golfers - hasn't been a vintage year for uk golfers


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 30, 2015)

Disgusted to see Tyson Fury on the list. Shameful.


----------



## macca64 (Nov 30, 2015)

Don't why the bbc are even bothering with it as it's got sport in the title!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didn't really expect any golfers - hasn't been a vintage year for uk golfers
		
Click to expand...

True to be fair, but wasn't Rory top of the pile for quite some time? One or two more marginal runners (IMO) that seem picked to almost make up numbers.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 30, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			True to be fair, but wasn't Rory top of the pile for quite some time? One or two more marginal runners (IMO) that seem picked to almost make up numbers.
		
Click to expand...

The BBC dont like golf anymore.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Disgusted to see Tyson Fury on the list. Shameful.
		
Click to expand...

Why ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			True to be fair, but wasn't Rory top of the pile for quite some time? One or two more marginal runners (IMO) that seem picked to almost make up numbers.
		
Click to expand...

He was but then was injured for the main part of the tour - if he stayed fit then it could have been different


----------



## richy (Nov 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Disgusted to see Tyson Fury on the list. Shameful.
		
Click to expand...

Why is it?


----------



## SteveJay (Nov 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Disgusted to see Tyson Fury on the list. Shameful.
		
Click to expand...

Why's that? British heavyweight world champs don't come round often. 

To to be honest though, surely "Sir" Andy Murray is a dead cert after the weekend!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Runners and riders just announced on The One Show and *no-one from the world of golf this year.*

Click to expand...

Probably because they have diddly squat this year really.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2015)

SteveJay said:



*Why's that? British heavyweight world champs don't come round often.* 

To to be honest though, surely "Sir" Andy Murray is a dead cert after the weekend!
		
Click to expand...

Don't think it's down to his boxing abilities to be honest....

http://metro.co.uk/2015/11/09/heavy...e-end-of-days-the-devil-and-abortion-5489356/


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 30, 2015)

I 



Hacker Khan said:



			Probably because they have diddly squat this year really.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know but several of the others on the list are perhaps stretching the bounds a tad.

And as this is a golf forum I thought I'd make it kinda relevant to us lot of obsessive saddos :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2015)

SteveJay said:



			Why's that? British heavyweight world champs don't come round often. 

To to be honest though, surely "Sir" Andy Murray is a dead cert after the weekend!
		
Click to expand...

At least Fury's a personality when Murray is not.

Fury imo shouldn't be on that list though


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 30, 2015)

Im in the I don't think Tyson Fury should be nominated either , fair play to him for winning but I don't think he has done enough to be nominated . Heavyweight boxing is rubbish at the min , im hoping Anthony Joshua will improve things .. Think it will be Andy Murray. 
maybe they should change it to sports star of the year . personality ? mmm


----------



## Tongo (Nov 30, 2015)

Before the inevitable debate begins: personality can also mean a famous, notable or prominent person, which i would hazard a guess was what was being alluded to when the award was dreamed up. It isnt just referring to someone who acts like a clown.


----------



## richy (Nov 30, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Im in the I don't think Tyson Fury should be nominated either , fair play to him for winning but I don't think he has done enough to be nominated . Heavyweight boxing is rubbish at the min , im hoping Anthony Joshua will improve things .. Think it will be Andy Murray. 
maybe they should change it to sports star of the year . personality ? mmm
		
Click to expand...

This post makes me laugh. He's just beating a pound for pound great. Not just beaten him but taken him to school. 

All this hype around Joshua is a joke. He's beaten a collection of plumbers and Latvian taxi drivers so far. He was gifted a win in the Olympics by some questionable judging. 

People need to look further than sky sports and matchroom sports when it comes to boxing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2015)

Let's be honest it's about the best sporting person of the year their achievements 

Murray
Farah
Ennis
Fury
Hamilton
Rutherford

All people who have excelled at their sport this year 

Farah IMO should win


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			I 

Yeah, I know but several of the others on the list are perhaps stretching the bounds a tad.

And as this is a golf forum I thought I'd make it kinda relevant to us lot of obsessive saddos :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Unless Rory wins all 4 majors and cops off with Pippa Middleton no golfer will ever win SPOTY in the near future. There's just not the voting public engagement with the sport now, most of it is on Sky and I bet that many more people saw the Davis Cup final on BBC yesterday than ever watch The Ryder Cup on Sky, for all its hype. And I believe only one major newspaper (The Torygraph) actually has a dedicated golf correspondent nowadays, so the written press don't take a huge amount of notice either.


----------



## IanG (Nov 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Let's be honest it's about the best sporting person of the year their achievements 

Farah IMO should win
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, doing the 5,000 & 10,000 double at the Worlds, Olympics and Worlds again is an amazing achievement. 

And he's never won it before, so in a year without a standout winner let's get behind Mo and his Mobot.


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2015)

It'd be Murray for me and the Davis Cup squad for the team award.
Mind you, my memory's crap and I can't think of much that happened more than a few days ago!
Pleae, just not Hamilton, Fury or Farrah.

*Slime*.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 30, 2015)

anyone for a cyclist ? i havent looked at the list but im assuming that Chris Froome is there ,two time tour winner .must be in with a shout. 
cant see it going beyond Murray though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2015)

Slime said:



			It'd be Murray for me and the Davis Cup squad for the team award.
Mind you, my memory's crap and I can't think of much that happened more than a few days ago!
Pleae, just not Hamilton, Fury or Farrah.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Why not Farah ? What he has achieved is outstanding and in the face of false accusations as well


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2015)

Jessica Ennis-Hill
Mo Farah
Greg Rutherford
Andy Murray
Lewis Hamilton
Lucy Bronze.
Tyson Fury
Chris Froome
Lizzie Armitstead
Adam Peaty
Max Whitlock 
Kevin Sinfield


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 30, 2015)

Don't care what Fury has or hasn't achieved in sport, the BBC should not be placing him on a pedestal. Bad enough that they have ignored his vile remarks and instead glamorised his pre-fight antics but unforgivable to nominate him for this award.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Disgusted to see Tyson Fury on the list. Shameful.
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Don't care what Fury has or hasn't achieved in sport, the BBC should not be placing him on a pedestal. Bad enough that they have ignored his vile remarks and instead glamorised his pre-fight antics but unforgivable to nominate him for this award.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I don't agree with what he has said - he is entitled to that opinion and whilst fully understand the remarks are vile to you they won't be to everyone 

Not everyone agree that's abortion and homosexuality should be legalised everywhere for whatever their reasons are - seems it's religion for him

And having those views shouldn't stop him being able to win sporting awards


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 30, 2015)

Best team and best coach- Davis Cup Team and coach anyone.


----------



## andycap (Nov 30, 2015)

Got to be Hamilton , world champion , again  , has so much personality (which is why most dislike him). The guy is re writing the record books and no one can stop him.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whilst I don't agree with what he has said - he is entitled to that opinion and whilst fully understand the remarks are vile to you they won't be to everyone 

Not everyone agree that's abortion and homosexuality should be legalised everywhere for whatever their reasons are - seems it's religion for him

And having those views shouldn't stop him being able to win sporting awards
		
Click to expand...

Phil, for once in your life try and have a bit of sensitivity instead of just arguing for the sake of it. Anyone who for any reason tries to equate homosexuality with paedophilia has gone beyond the pale. Religion is no excuse, none whatsoever. It is not unreasonable to expect the national public service broadcaster to condemn such a bigot rather than put him up as a role model.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Phil, for once in your life try and have a bit of sensitivity instead of just arguing for the sake of it. Anyone who for any reason tries to equate homosexuality with paedophilia has gone beyond the pale. Religion is no excuse, none whatsoever. It is not unreasonable to expect the national public service broadcaster to condemn such a bigot rather than put him up as a role model.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't arguing 

Just saying that surely he is entitled to his views however people disagree with them or find them wrong


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why not Farah ? What he has achieved is outstanding and in the face of false accusations as well
		
Click to expand...


I've never warmed to the bloke ............................ I have my reasons which, for the sake of avoiding an outcry, I'll keep to myself.


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2015)

Slime said:



			I've never warmed to the bloke ............................ I have my reasons which, for the sake of avoiding an outcry, I'll keep to myself.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Mo Farah ? One of the nicest guys around ? 

Must be some serious reasons


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 30, 2015)

Surely he's entitled to his views whether other people disagree or find them wrong?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Mo Farah ? One of the nicest guys around ? 

Must be some serious reasons
		
Click to expand...

Mo Farah comes across as one of the nicest guys around and seems the perfect guy.
Always smiling and comes across as a family man.

However what goes on behind the scenes or closed doors who knows?

Have you met or do you know Farah personally to make such a statement?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Mo Farah comes across as one of the nicest guys around and seems the perfect guy.
Always smiling and comes across as a family man.

However what goes on behind the scenes or closed doors who knows?

Have you met or do you know Farah personally to make such a statement?
		
Click to expand...

Which statement is that ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 30, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Surely he's entitled to his views whether other people disagree or find them wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Does that count for any view, no matter how vile, or just if it's anti-gay?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which statement is that ?
		
Click to expand...

That he is one of the nicest guys around


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			That he is one of the nicest guys around
		
Click to expand...

Can I not use public perception of someone to judge him plus how he was with injured soldiers at Selly Oak and Newport House ?  Unless there is some scandal I have missed ?


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Does that count for any view, no matter how vile, or just if it's anti-gay?
		
Click to expand...

I may have been too subtle. 

It strikes me as funny that opinion about Mo Farah is challengeable but views about Fury aren't.


----------



## Slime (Nov 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Does that count for any view, no matter how vile, or just if it's anti-gay?
		
Click to expand...


Unless I'm reading this wrongly, is that a veiled pop at me?
Apologies if not.

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Surely he's entitled to his views whether other people disagree or find them wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Of course he is - as with anybody


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can I not use public perception of someone to judge him plus how he was with injured soldiers at Selly Oak and Newport House ?  Unless there is some scandal I have missed ?
		
Click to expand...

Phil I am not saying he is not a nice guy all I was saying he comes across like that but we don't really know do we.

Perhaps Slime knows something we or the public does not.


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 30, 2015)

richy said:



			This post makes me laugh. He's just beating a pound for pound great. Not just beaten him but taken him to school. 

All this hype around Joshua is a joke. He's beaten a collection of plumbers and Latvian taxi drivers so far. He was gifted a win in the Olympics by some questionable judging. 

People need to look further than sky sports and matchroom sports when it comes to boxing.
		
Click to expand...

Glad I was of assistance Rich  :thup:

Go on enlighten me who are the superstars of heavyweight boxing then ? 

Do You seriously think heavy weight boxing is worth watching at the min ? 

I mentioned I was "hoping " Joshua will improve things , he is still very unproven .. 

I don't think he has done enough to be up there yet . apart from an old VK who has he beaten of any note then ? possibly Chisora ? or the American cruiser weight he beat ? cant think of his name .. 


Im interested to hear the reply , up to about 3/4 year ago I was a mega boxing fan so I may be out of touch I admit , but I don't know of any good let alone great boxers out there , Buster Douglas beat the once great Mike Tyson  back in early 90's , Bruno beat a guy called mc call, .. only 1 heavy weight since Holyfield & Tyson & that was VK , but sadly he is 1 possibly 2 years past his sell by date 


Just my opinion tho


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 30, 2015)

Slime said:



			Unless I'm reading this wrongly, is that a veiled pop at me?
Apologies if not.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Not unless you are Tyson Fury?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 30, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Does that count for any view, no matter how vile, or just if it's anti-gay?
		
Click to expand...

His views are obnoxious and I personally don't think that "celebrity" gives the right to air such vile views on tv.


----------



## richy (Nov 30, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Glad I was of assistance Rich  :thup:

Go on enlighten me who are the superstars of heavyweight boxing then ? 

Do You seriously think heavy weight boxing is worth watching at the min ? 

I mentioned I was "hoping " Joshua will improve things , he is still very unproven .. 

I don't think he has done enough to be up there yet . apart from an old VK who has he beaten of any note then ? possibly Chisora ? or the American cruiser weight he beat ? cant think of his name .. 


Im interested to hear the reply , up to about 3/4 year ago I was a mega boxing fan so I may be out of touch I admit , but I don't know of any good let alone great boxers out there , Buster Douglas beat the once great Mike Tyson  back in early 90's , Bruno beat a guy called mc call, .. only 1 heavy weight since Holyfield & Tyson & that was VK , but sadly he is 1 possibly 2 years past his sell by date 


Just my opinion tho
		
Click to expand...

I'll admit the heavyweight division isn't at it's best but the best around currently are Fury, Povetkin, Klitschko. Possibly Wilder

I'd watch most boxing to be honest as long as it's well matched.

No one was calling Wlad past it until he was done by Fury, then all the haters came out to try and belittle his achievement. One that no one thought he had a chance at doing. Before this fight people had him near top of P4P lists. Fury's resume is better than Wilders and people are saying he's the best in the world.

What exactly makes Mike Tyson a great? Exciting yes but he wouldn't be in my top 10 heavyweights.

There are plenty of great boxers out the, just not heavyweights. Rigondoux, Gonzalez, GGG


----------



## user2010 (Dec 1, 2015)

Why isn`t Danny Kent on the list?
Moto3 World Champ.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2015)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Why isn`t Danny Kent on the list?
Moto3 World Champ.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing the panel didn't think the achievement was significant enough to be ahead of the 12 shortlisted 

On another note - just listened to Fury onn5live - complete doorknob


----------



## richy (Dec 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm guessing the panel didn't think the achievement was significant enough to be ahead of the 12 shortlisted 

On another note - just listened to Fury onn5live - complete doorknob
		
Click to expand...

I heard that interview. What made you think that?


----------



## jp5 (Dec 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whilst I don't agree with what he has said - he is entitled to that opinion and whilst fully understand the remarks are vile to you they won't be to everyone 

Not everyone agree that's abortion and homosexuality should be legalised everywhere for whatever their reasons are - seems it's religion for him

And having those views shouldn't stop him being able to win sporting awards
		
Click to expand...

If the award is for a sports personality, and that personality is a bigot - then of course he shouldn't be on the list.

Still bemused how his religious views are compatible with smacking the living *** out of another human being.


----------



## larmen (Dec 1, 2015)

As an athletics fan for me it is Greg Rutherford!

However, we all know it's going to be between Lewis Hamilton and Andy Murray. Greg won a sideline event a few month ago, they both won a headliner just about now.

What I like about Greg is that they all say it's a fluke, but can you really fluke it every time, consistently? Worlds, Olympics, Europeans, Commonwealth, British record? Not all in this year of course, just the worlds and the record.

I also like that he shows some personality, but than, for sooty it's not important. The other athletes, you have to go a while back before you find a tweet that isn't a retweet of one of their sponsors.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 1, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Phil, for once in your life try and have a bit of sensitivity instead of just arguing for the sake of it. Anyone who for any reason tries to equate homosexuality with paedophilia has gone beyond the pale. Religion is no excuse, none whatsoever. It is not unreasonable to expect the national public service broadcaster to condemn such a bigot rather than put him up as a role model.
		
Click to expand...

Great post.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Dec 1, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Surely he's entitled to his views whether other people disagree or find them wrong?
		
Click to expand...

He's entitled to his views, absolutely. But that doesn't mean the BBC should be promoting someone with such views.


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm guessing the panel didn't think the achievement was significant enough to be ahead of the 12 shortlisted 

On another note - just listened to Fury onn5live - complete doorknob
		
Click to expand...

I heard his dad last night ........................ I know where Tyson gets it from. Absolute plonker.

*Slime*.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 1, 2015)

Chris Froome for winning TdF for a second time

GB Davies Cup team for the team of the year award, even though in reality Andy Murray is the team. However you can't ignore the achievement.


----------



## Duckster (Dec 1, 2015)

Tyson Fury come across as a complete tool.  But for Sports Personality you need to just look at a persons achievements, not what's been in the press and British World Heavyweights don't come along too often so he has to be considered.  You don't like him, don't vote for him, simple as that.

I'm not a huge fan of Chris Froome but I have complete respect for him winning the TdeF twice and he'll probably get my vote, but I think Andy Murray will be a runaway winner this year.

Always remember the wise words of Evelyn Hall

_"I do not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend to the death your right to say it."_


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2015)

richy said:



			I heard that interview. What made you think that?
		
Click to expand...

The way he came across - tool


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 1, 2015)

My vote goes for Murray. Never thought he actually had a personality before but after the win on Sunday and subsequent wholly justified rant against the LTA I'm rather impressed. Let's have more of this, please.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 1, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Tyson Fury come across as a complete tool.  But for Sports Personality you need to just look at a persons achievements, not what's been in the press and British World Heavyweights don't come along too often so he has to be considered.  You don't like him, don't vote for him, simple as that.

I'm not a huge fan of Chris Froome but I have complete respect for him winning the TdeF twice and he'll probably get my vote, but I think Andy Murray will be a runaway winner this year.

Always remember the wise words of Evelyn Hall

_"I do not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend to the death your right to say it."_

Click to expand...

I'll also defend anyone's right to vote against Fury because he is a complete tool. 

It is supposed to be Sports Personality, not Sports Personality Disorder. 

Fury's rants sound like someone with more than a strong religious view.


----------



## Boddington (Dec 1, 2015)

I think it has to be Andy Murray, for hid unbelievable achievement in what is a team event.  Given our lack of success over the years, including when Tim Henman and Greg Rusedski were playing, it is refreshing to see Andy;s commitment to the team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2015)

Ethan said:



			I'll also defend anyone's right to vote against Fury because he is a complete tool. 

It is supposed to be Sports Personality, not Sports Personality Disorder. 

Fury's rants sound like someone with more than a strong religious view.
		
Click to expand...

It's long gone being about Personality - in fact it never was - it was always about the best sporting performance regardless of personality.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 1, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Always remember the wise words of Evelyn Hall

_"I do not agree with what you have to say, but I'll defend to the death your right to say it."_

Click to expand...

No doubt a good and memorable quote but so often used out of context to support hate speech. The difference between Tyson Fury and Helvetius couldn't really be more stark.


----------



## richy (Dec 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The way he came across - tool
		
Click to expand...

Yes. You said that. I'm interested to know what he said in particular


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2015)

richy said:



			Yes. You said that. I'm interested to know what he said in particular
		
Click to expand...

Just the way he acted 

Heard lots of trash talk from boxers over time before fights but afterwards they calm down and become more human and respectful and act more sensibly - he was continuing with the trash rubbish and his general demenour was a step below the village idiot. The presenter tried his best to get legible answers from him and he seemed incapable of talking sense. Acted and spoke like a complete tool. 

Hopefully he won't win it


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 1, 2015)

Dissapointed Joe Root isn't on the shortlist? Seems as though if the BBC doesn't cover your sport you don't get a look in.

Don't know why Murray should win. Let's celebrate not winning any grand slams shall we?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 1, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Dissapointed Joe Root isn't on the shortlist? Seems as though if the BBC doesn't cover your sport you don't get a look in.

Don't know why Murray should win. Let's celebrate not winning any grand slams shall we?
		
Click to expand...

Did Murray win it before? If so I'd agree he hasn't done enough to justify another win. But if he hasn't, I think in a year of pretty poor achievement for British sport people then dragging us to the Davis cup might be worthy of consideration.

Looking at the short list, I think Mo Farah is the best candidate.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 1, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Did Murray win it before? If so I'd agree he hasn't done enough to justify another win. But if he hasn't, I think in a year of pretty poor achievement for British sport people then dragging us to the Davis cup might be worthy of consideration.

Looking at the short list, I think Mo Farah is the best candidate.
		
Click to expand...

I think Murray quite rightly won it the year he won Wimbledon.

Davis cup team For TOTY maybe, but why not England cricket and the ashes? People were predicting a 5-0 whitewash. 

My concern for celebrating the Davis cup win is that it masks what an awful state British tennis is (and has been for years) in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2015)

Looking at the list that's a lot of world champions 

Peaty is three times swimming world champ 
Rutherford - now Champion at every level from British up to Olympic and World and holds them all at the same time 
Ennis - World champ again 
Farah - that's 6 golds in a row now 
Whitlock - Gymnastic world champ 

The list goes on - has it really been a poor year for achievements ?


----------



## richy (Dec 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just the way he acted 

Heard lots of trash talk from boxers over time before fights but afterwards they calm down and become more human and respectful and act more sensibly - he was continuing with the trash rubbish and his general demenour was a step below the village idiot. The presenter tried his best to get legible answers from him and he seemed incapable of talking sense. Acted and spoke like a complete tool. 

Hopefully he won't win it
		
Click to expand...

He was very respectful after the fight. You obviously didn't watch it and haven't seen the post fight press conference. He said if he can be half the great champion that Wlad has been he'd be a happy man.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 1, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I think Murray quite rightly won it the year he won Wimbledon.

Davis cup team For TOTY maybe, but why not England cricket and the ashes? People were predicting a 5-0 whitewash. 

My concern for celebrating the Davis cup win is that it masks what an awful state British tennis is (and has been for years) in.
		
Click to expand...

In that case I quite agree. Can't see Davis Cup for TOTY. Murray wouldn't agree with this, I'm sure, but if ever there was an example of a one man team that was it.

I know England won the ashes but they seem to be in a constant state of turmoil at the moment so I'd be unconvinced by them as TOTY.

Not sure who my TOTY might be.... need to mull that over.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2015)

richy said:



			He was very respectful after the fight. You obviously didn't watch it and haven't seen the post fight press conference. He said if he can be half the great champion that Wlad has been he'd be a happy man.
		
Click to expand...

No I didn't watch the after fight press conference but that doesn't change how he was acting this morning on that interview


----------



## richy (Dec 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looking at the list that's a lot of world champions 

Peaty is three times swimming world champ 
Rutherford - now Champion at every level from British up to Olympic and World and holds them all at the same time 
Ennis - World champ again 
Farah - that's 6 golds in a row now 
Whitlock - Gymnastic world champ 

The list goes on - has it really been a poor year for achievements ?
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget fury. 

WBO, IBF, WBA unified undisputed heavyweight champion of the world.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I think Murray quite rightly won it the year he won Wimbledon.

Davis cup team For TOTY maybe, but why not England cricket and the ashes? People were predicting a 5-0 whitewash. 

My concern for celebrating the Davis cup win is that it masks what an awful state British tennis is (and has been for years) in.
		
Click to expand...

That's the first time GB have won the Davis Cup for 80 years - it's a fantastic achievement 

The Ashes IMO was always going to be a lot closer and England have won it a number of times in recent years 

It should always just be about the actual achievement as opposed to what's happening in the background 

Murray was superb in the Davis Cup but you can never forget the impact Ward had in the quarter final when he beat Isner after the doubles lost.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looking at the list that's a lot of world champions 

Peaty is three times swimming world champ 
Rutherford - now Champion at every level from British up to Olympic and World and holds them all at the same time 
Ennis - World champ again 
Farah - that's 6 golds in a row now 
Whitlock - Gymnastic world champ 

The list goes on - has it really been a poor year for achievements ?
		
Click to expand...

Probably says more about my bias. A poor year in sports that hold any interest for me, some success in minority sports. I didn't know anything from your list other than Farah. Couldn't even have told you what sports Peaty or Whitlock competed in.


----------



## richy (Dec 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No I didn't watch the after fight press conference but that doesn't change how he was acting this morning on that interview
		
Click to expand...

One interview?

What about the one where he said winning wouldn't change him? Said he was still wearing the same suit he'd had on all weak and wearing slazenger socks. Which I found amusing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Probably says more about my bias. A poor year in sports that hold any interest for me, some success in minority sports. I didn't know anything from your list other than Farah. Couldn't even have told you what sports Peaty or Whitlock competed in.
		
Click to expand...

Oh agree that it is a poor year in regards the main stream sports - Football and Rugby


----------



## One Planer (Dec 1, 2015)

richy said:



			Don't forget fury. 

WBO, IBF, WBA unified *undisputed* heavyweight champion of the world.
		
Click to expand...

He's not undisputed as Deontay Wilder holds the WBC belt.

 Lennox Lewis was the last fighter to hold all the belts.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2015)

richy said:



			One interview?

What about the one where he said winning wouldn't change him? Said he was still wearing the same suit he'd had on all weak and wearing slazenger socks. Which I found amusing.
		
Click to expand...

Is one interview plus all this trash talk not enough then for me to make a judgement about the person ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2015)

richy said:



			Don't forget fury. 

WBO, IBF, WBA unified undisputed heavyweight champion of the world.
		
Click to expand...

What about the WBC champ ? He isn't undisputed


----------



## richy (Dec 1, 2015)

One Planer said:



			He's not undisputed as Deontay Wilder holds the WBC belt.

 Lennox Lewis was the last fighter to hold all the belts.
		
Click to expand...

You sure about that? Think you need to check your facts


----------



## One Planer (Dec 1, 2015)

richy said:



			You sure about that? Think you need to check your facts
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure pal. Are you?


----------



## richy (Dec 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What about the WBC champ ? He isn't undisputed
		
Click to expand...

Lewis didn't hold the WBO but was named as undisputed champ


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2015)

richy said:



			You sure about that? Think you need to check your facts
		
Click to expand...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_undisputed_boxing_champions

This is the list of undisputed champions 

Seems Lewis in 99 was the last heavyweight one


----------



## Tongo (Dec 1, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			In that case I quite agree. Can't see Davis Cup for TOTY. Murray wouldn't agree with this, I'm sure, but if ever there was an example of a one man team that was it.

I know England won the ashes but they seem to be in a constant state of turmoil at the moment so I'd be unconvinced by them as TOTY.

Not sure who my TOTY might be.... need to mull that over.
		
Click to expand...

Team of the Year should be the England women's Hockey team for winning the European Championships.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2015)

richy said:



			Lewis didn't hold the WBO but was named as undisputed champ
		
Click to expand...

That's because i though undisputed meant holding the three big ones until recently  - WBA , WBC and IBF ?


----------



## richy (Dec 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's because i though undisputed meant holding the three big ones until recently  - WBA , WBC and IBF ?
		
Click to expand...

I thought there was 4


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2015)

richy said:



			I thought there was 4
		
Click to expand...

As i said - they classed undisputed as holding the three big ones - the belts that have been around longer - WBA , WBC and IBF - from 2007 they included the WBO into it when they all recognised each other.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 1, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			No doubt a good and memorable quote but so often used out of context to support hate speech. The difference between Tyson Fury and Helvetius couldn't really be more stark.
		
Click to expand...

Great post. Again. You're on fire today..


----------



## richy (Dec 1, 2015)

Did Ryan Giggs win it before or after it came out he humped his brothers wife?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 1, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Great post. Again. You're on fire today..

Click to expand...

I'm bored so getting drawn into online arguments.... Should know better really.


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2015)

richy said:



			Did Ryan Giggs win it before or after it came out he humped his brothers wife?
		
Click to expand...

Before. 2 years according to the power of Google...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Team of the Year should be the England women's Hockey team for winning the European Championships.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout - recently won the sportswoman team of the year


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 1, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm bored so getting drawn into online arguments.... Should know better really. 

Click to expand...

Haha Karen that's what the winter does to us all.

Have you thought about taking up Curling for the winter


----------



## Jates12 (Dec 1, 2015)

richy said:



			This post makes me laugh. He's just beating a pound for pound great. Not just beaten him but taken him to school. 

All this hype around Joshua is a joke. He's beaten a collection of plumbers and Latvian taxi drivers so far. He was gifted a win in the Olympics by some questionable judging. 

People need to look further than sky sports and matchroom sports when it comes to boxing.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I forgot you knew everything about boxing (Which is evidently not true)

Wlad himself has said that AJ is the future of the division and a fantastic prospect, his movement and power will be too much for most heavys, he moves like a middleweight with heavyweight power. He just needs to shed some muscle as at the moment he is too muscle bound.

Also these talk of Bums, He knocked out Kevin Johnson recently who went the Distance with Vitali, Fury and Chisora. Please learn about boxing before knocking people. You probably think Deontay Wilder is the greatest fighter alive :rofl:


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 1, 2015)

Joe Root not worth a mention? SPOTY a joke as always.

Conor McGregor should also have got a mention in the Overseas SPOTY. He's been exceptional in the last year, is a World Champion in the Featherweight division and is set to have the biggest fight in UFC history next weekend.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 1, 2015)

what about Tai Woffinden  he won the world title for his sport this year ,thats twice now, you can bet he wont get a mention as the beeb dosent cover speedway.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2015)

The poacher said:



			what about Tai Woffinden  he won the world title for his sport this year ,thats twice now, you can bet he wont get a mention as the beeb dosent cover speedway.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't just BBC picking the nominations 

There will always be people excelling at their sport but will miss out


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2015)

The poacher said:



			what about Tai Woffinden  he won the world title for his sport this year ,thats twice now, you can bet he wont get a mention as the beeb dosent cover speedway.
		
Click to expand...

Tai got a fair amount of exposure last year, I seem to remember, across various platforms. Don't know if he had a 'slot' on SPoTY as I didn't watch it!


----------



## ger147 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hamilton must be the favourite as the F1 guys have historically always done well.


----------



## richy (Dec 1, 2015)

Jates12 said:



			Sorry I forgot you knew everything about boxing (Which is evidently not true)

Wlad himself has said that AJ is the future of the division and a fantastic prospect, his movement and power will be too much for most heavys, he moves like a middleweight with heavyweight power. He just needs to shed some muscle as at the moment he is too muscle bound.

Also these talk of Bums, He knocked out Kevin Johnson recently who went the Distance with Vitali, Fury and Chisora. Please learn about boxing before knocking people. You probably think Deontay Wilder is the greatest fighter alive :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ahhhhhh thanks for that. Cheered me right up. 

Wlad also said David Price was as well. And that he was going to inflict some "therapy" on Fury. 

Johnson recently went the distance with Vitali did he? :rofl: try 6 years ago. Fury was about 3 years ago. 

When did I say I knew everything about boxing? And why would I think Wilder is the greatest fighter alive?


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Hamilton must be the favourite as the F1 guys have historically always done well.
		
Click to expand...

That'd be a joke. I think he only won because he was in the best car .......................... I think there are better drivers in the paddock and, given identical equipment, he'd have struggled hugely.


*Slime*.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 1, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Hamilton must be the favourite as the F1 guys have historically always done well.
		
Click to expand...

The bookies put Murray and Ennis Hill as the favourites.  And they are usually right. Yes the F1 lobby is very vocal when it comes to voting, but as others have pointed out, most F1 world championships nowadays are between 2 drivers in the same team. And whilst you have to admire their skills, you'd get more sporting competition and uncertainty on who will in a the average 4 ball on a Sunday morning at any golf club than you get in F1 nowadays.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2015)

Slime said:



			That'd be a joke. I think he only won because he was in the best car .......................... I think there are better drivers in the paddock and, given identical equipment, he'd have struggled hugely.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Very true. Sadly that means nothing when it comes to this vote. It's a programme while steeped in history appears to have lost its way in recent years and probably as much a reflection on BBC's sports policy as anything else


----------



## Jates12 (Dec 1, 2015)

richy said:



			:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ahhhhhh thanks for that. Cheered me right up. 

Wlad also said David Price was as well. And that he was going to inflict some "therapy" on Fury. 

*Johnson recently went the distance with Vitali did he?* :rofl: try 6 years ago. Fury was about 3 years ago. 

When did I say I knew everything about boxing? And why would I think Wilder is the greatest fighter alive?
		
Click to expand...

Please learn to read sentences. I said aj knocked him out recently. 

Why does it matter when he went the distance with those fighters? He still did and AJ dismantled him.


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Joe Root not worth a mention? SPOTY a joke as always.
		
Click to expand...

 Come on, he only helped us win back the Ashes, and is the top ranked batsmen in the world.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 1, 2015)

Would be great if Max Whitlock did well.  ALL schoolkids do some form of PE or gym work and the facilities are there in schools.  Get a role model for boys such as Max Whitlock (and for girls see Claudia Fragapane) - so that they see that if they get stuck into their PE/Gym work they can be like them - cool and successful - and fit.  And gymnastics at starter level doesn't cost anything to get going in.


----------

